

The Island of Stone Money - DanBC
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/02/15/131934618/the-island-of-stone-money

======
DanBC
See also the Wikipedia article:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rai_stones](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rai_stones)

